# LGB R4 curved track?



## sharpn (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if LGB ever made an R4 sectional curved track?
If they did, what were its characteristics - ie radius and sectional angle?
Did it allow the creation of parallel double curved track with any of the other LGB curves - with proper track separation - eg R3 or R5?
If it was made, when was it discontinued and why?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that I know of. Went from R3 to R5.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read my page on LGB track, there was an R4 turnout with a "parallel track adapter" which might have been a different curvature. Have never touched one myself.

http://elmassian.com/trains/track-aamp-switches/lgb-track-a-switches

Greg


----------

